

Why I Hate Ruby (or at least bad habits in it) - BenjaminCoe
http://www.benjamincoe.com/post/6234388028/why-i-hate-ruby

======
necubi
Articles title "Why I Hate Ruby" should not begin "let me preface this post by
saying, I don’t actually hate Ruby." The title is clearly linkbait, and should
be changed to something more appropriate.

As for the content, his complaints (about monkey-patches interfering with each
other) should be solved with Ruby 2.0, which will introduce "refinements" [1]
which allow scoping of monkey patches.

[1] [http://yehudakatz.com/2010/11/30/ruby-2-0-refinements-in-
pra...](http://yehudakatz.com/2010/11/30/ruby-2-0-refinements-in-practice/)

~~~
BenjaminCoe
The main point of the article is the bad habits of libraries that have been
driving me nuts this week. I'll admit maybe I was being a bit of a dork going
with such a provocative title.

As for Ruby 2.0, I think this is a giant step in the right direction :) My
beef isn't so much with monkey-patching, as it is with unsafe monkey-patching
(which in my opinion is way more risk than it's worth).

